# 870 butt stock cracking



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Hi all looking for some advice, I bought a 870 this past fall and have been using it all season long, and noticed while in the field Saturday goose hunting I’m getting small cracks on both sides of the butt stock right at the receiver. What would cause this? Can I fix it myself and stop the cracks from getting worse? Any help Is appreciated! Thanks In Advance


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know about stopping it from further cracking but if you decide to replace it and want something a little special I bought a custom stock from Boyd's for my Savage 220 and it turned out really nice


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Buy a new stock.

you could glass it and stop the cracking but it would cost you just as much as buying a new one


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ll start looking at stocks it sounds, any clue what would be causing it to crack the gun is practically new?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a Mossberg 500 that has done the same thing, the cracks got to about an inch long and than stopped, been like that for probably 10 years. Mine started cracking shortly after I got it new also.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Let's see a photo of the cracks. But my first thought when I read your post is it's no big deal, it's not going to come apart when you shoot it.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

contact Remington and and see what they have to say about it. They may even replace the stock at no cost to you.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have seen the laminated fore ends on the 870 split ? I replaced my nephews with a syn set most likely you may have stress cracks ?


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Make sure the stock is tight against the receiver so there is no movement. If you can turn/twist the stock from the receiver the slightest, the shock will cause the stock to move on every shot and possibly crack it. PM me if that is what it is and I can tell you how to tighten it.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Here are some pictures, I’ll try reaching out to Remington to see what they say, the stock is not loose and can not be turned.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

stonen12 said:


> View attachment 339407
> View attachment 339409
> Here are some pictures, I’ll try reaching out to Remington to see what they say, the stock is not loose and can not be turned.


Im sure it would be fine. I’ve shot trap guns thousands of times with way worse cracks.

reach out to Remington, I bet they’ll help you out


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a classic 870 that broke the stock there from a tumble my father took down a bank into the river while duck hunting. It was pinned to repair. will take photos next time i see the gun.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I find that strange with the Remi. I've been shooting them all my life with no such problems.
Do as the others say and get ahold of them.
I have an old Super Mag 12 gauge thats over 30 years old and it keeps on shoot'n. I've put that gun to hell and back over the years and it looks it, however, it is a synthetic stock and foregrip.
Then again, most manufacters don't make stuff like they used to, either.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a few "old school" Remington's" made back in the day...1980's (Wingmaster and 1100) and they have never had the issue. They are very reliable. I had a similar issue with my TC Encore muzzleloader thou, and emailed them and they asked for pictures, which I sent and they sent me a replacement a few times just so I can match the color of the fore end wood stock. I would email them and see if they can work with you to replace it like the others stated.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Where you located at I might have an extra stock laying around. I could check this weekend. I’ve got a few stocks while buying out a couple estates. I’d have to go and see what they fit


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

shot1buck said:


> Where you located at I might have an extra stock laying around. I could check this weekend. I’ve got a few stocks while buying out a couple estates. I’d have to go and see what they fit


Springfield ohio


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I have also emailed Remington so we will see what they say


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If the stock is not relieved properly at the receiver you'll experience exactly what happened to you.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

What do you mean?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Turns out it was not the Rem 870 but an Ithaca 37... I seem to recall that the stock was glued and screwed. what you see on top of the stock is where the screw heads were cut off to make flush with stock. you can still see the faint crack following the wood grain almost 1/2 way down from top of stock. Have used since then and still do.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Remington is sending me a new stock! Thanks for all the help and input!


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

That is a company that cares for it's customer and earns it's reputation.
America needs more of them.
My only Remington is a 700 ... but it's a 50 caliber muzzleloader!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Gemihur,
Wait a minute.... I hope you have a Thompson Center somewhere ?!


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

*I like contenders and woodworking!*


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 8, 2019)

This is one of my go-to calibers as critters seldom leave the scene.








*I don't usually carry this unless serious sized game are to be expected.*
I prefer to be saddled with a handgun if at all possible and usually less is more.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

That sucks, so does Remington. Demand a new stock you shouldn’t have to fix a new gun. Guys tinkering around fixing them is why they get away with selling sub standard guns. That cracking is from air wrench used to attach stock. Torque to tight.


----------

